# Where are they?



## Hunter333

Proof, I want proof! Trail cam pics, out hunting pics, anything more than someone stating that they saw pigs out in the woods. I have read that there are pigs here and there, but that is the kicker, I have just read about this concern. If there were 100 lb fish being caught in X lake we would see pics and stories like crazy. If there were 100 lb squirrels being taken in this or this place, we would read and see stories about this adventure. Why are we not seeing on this site the pictorial proof of successful hog hunts? Why are we not seeing a ton of recipes being posted? Whay arent we reading stories of first hog kills? I dont get the "hogs are running wild, MI is on the verge of being overun by hogs" posts.....


----------



## Walleye Dog

You can look at my other threads and pics, but here are the latest. I haven't read anywhere that says MI is being overrun with hogs as you quoted in your post. There is wild pigs in MI, how many, I have no idea, but we have had problems with them and we live close to a game rancg that sells hunts for them.


----------



## Tripleclean

Where are they? I see many times more deer, coyotes and turkeys.


----------



## charcoal300zxtt

Hunter333 said:


> Proof, I want proof! Trail cam pics, out hunting pics, anything more than someone stating that they saw pigs out in the woods. I have read that there are pigs here and there, but that is the kicker, I have just read about this concern. If there were 100 lb fish being caught in X lake we would see pics and stories like crazy. If there were 100 lb squirrels being taken in this or this place, we would read and see stories about this adventure. Why are we not seeing on this site the pictorial proof of successful hog hunts? Why are we not seeing a ton of recipes being posted? Whay arent we reading stories of first hog kills? I dont get the "hogs are running wild, MI is on the verge of being overun by hogs" posts.....


 
I'm glad i'm not the only one thinking this.


----------



## jimdaye

link to DNRs feral pig kill map

http://www.michigan.gov/documents/dnr/2011FSMap_081211_366164_7.pdf


----------



## Perferator

I've seen one big one on my baitpile a few years back. I couldnt take pics because he was staring at me. Anyway, they are there. My friend runs a pest control service up here and he calls me when the need for eradication comes up. Presently, I'm hunting a section to help his client....and believe me, when I whack one the pics....will....be...posted :lol:

If hunting doesnt produce results then out comes the cage trap. That will do the trick.


----------



## duckhunter382

a guy at work showed me a trail cam pic the other day so they are around I dont know how thick but from what I read one sighting is worth a lot of hogs and in 4 years could be a devastating amount.


----------



## jackbob42

duckhunter382 said:


> ...... and in 4 years could be a devastating amount.


They've been on the loose for about 20 years (or so it seems) so you'd think there would be millions of them by now ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

Proof... YOU want proof? Get off your rear and go scouting in the areas they are seen in. Nobody has anything to prove to you... they are either there or they are not... if it takes proof to get you out there, then stay on the couch and miss out...

Clyde


----------



## duckhunter382

jackbob42 said:


> They've been on the loose for about 20 years (or so it seems) so you'd think there would be millions of them by now ! :lol::lol::lol:


maybe they have been around but the sightings have not been like this. I think I have heard of more sightings this year than any year before and that concerns me. How about in 4 years you check back and tell me how there are no higher populations of hogs. Everything I read talks about how once they get established eradication is almost impossible but hey people who live in areas with high hog populations wouldnt know, right?


----------



## jackbob42

duckhunter382 said:


> ........ Everything I read talks about how once they get established eradication is almost impossible but hey people who live in areas with high hog populations wouldnt know, right?


And nobody would ever "stretch the truth" either , would they ! :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Wildwood_Deckers

In a highly populated area that my buddy and I have hunted for years, but seen few other than on trail cams... his son just shot a small sow that had nursed at least one litter this year...
They are there... and you will NOT see them like you do deer... 
I am so tired of hearing the same old thing... I don't believe there are that many because I havn't seen them... how many bear do you see daily? Or even regularly?... well hogs are much more elusive than bear...
I am not asking anyone to believe me, I put the information out there for those that care to believe it...
Clyde


----------



## Perferator

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Proof... YOU want proof? Get off your rear and go scouting in the areas they are seen in. Nobody has anything to prove to you... they are either there or they are not... if it takes proof to get you out there, then stay on the couch and miss out...
> 
> Clyde


There it is.


I still havent seen the one/ones tearing up our client's yard. Most people still dont have a clue there are wild pigs running around. I've put out shelled corn in hopes they would come into the opening at dush....but not yet. I need to build that portable trap or we wont stand a chance.


----------



## Hunter333

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> Proof... YOU want proof? Get off your rear and go scouting in the areas they are seen in. Nobody has anything to prove to you... they are either there or they are not... if it takes proof to get you out there, then stay on the couch and miss out...
> 
> Clyde


OK Clyde, thank you for sharing. I do not own a couch. No one has anything to prove to me, you are right. Proof is not required for me to get out there. I SIMPLY asked for those that have experienced hogs in the outdoors to share their stories, sorry that you took it another way. Nothing I will do/can do about how you take things.


Best of luck to those of you out there targeting these hogs!! Please feel free to share all of the proof that you have!!


----------



## cabledad

Hogs are hard to see in the daylight.I have accounted for 15 this year in N.Texas.Trapping and hunting at night on a very small place.I don't see that many during the day light. I don't use trail cams because I am scared of them walking off when I am gone.I put out feed (corn) and when they come in and really get after it I set the trap.Its deer season now so I am just setting the trap and not hunting. Don't want to screw up anybodys hunt. Good luck.Chuck


----------



## Perferator

cabledad said:


> Hogs are hard to see in the daylight.I have accounted for 15 this year in N.Texas.Trapping and hunting at night on a very small place.I don't see that many during the day light. I don't use trail cams because I am scared of them walking off when I am gone.I put out feed (corn) and when they come in and really get after it I set the trap.Its deer season now so I am just setting the trap and not hunting. Don't want to screw up anybodys hunt. Good luck.Chuck


What kind of trap are you using? Effective?


----------



## cabledad

I use a 8x 4 drop gate trap that seems to be effective. When i see they have been eating corn out of an open trap I set the door and I usually have a hog the next morning.I went deer hunting down near the Mexican border and the guy with that lease had a trap made out of a telephone conduit reel.It's hard to explain but its a circle with a v shaped rooter door,I had no faith in a rooter door at all.But about 9 pm he said hay I just heard a hog set off the trap.I didn't really believe him sure enough he had one on his 4 wheeler the next morning.We bait with corn and accept the fact that you never turn a hog loose out of a trap because he will be a trained hog and never go in another trap.There smart.Good luck.Chuck PS I also own a corral trap that I have never put up that is a very effective trap.


----------



## cabledad

I looked at you tube its on there its called a pinwheel hog trap.Little different that his but it aught to work.Chuck


----------



## sixgun4866

Seems like this time of the year with the farmers taking off the corn and soybeans the sightings would sky rocket. Or at least reports of damage. I wonder if reports of hog crop damage are reported or tracked? I will say that it does seem like if the population was growing there would be a rise in sightings and kills over the last few years on the state's tracking report. Maybe Michigan hunters are just doing a great job of keeping the population in check. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Perferator

sixgun4866 said:


> Seems like this time of the year with the farmers taking off the corn and soybeans the sightings would sky rocket. Or at least reports of damage. I wonder if reports of hog crop damage are reported or tracked? I will say that it does seem like if the population was growing there would be a rise in sightings and kills over the last few years on the state's tracking report. Maybe Michigan hunters are just doing a great job of keeping the population in check. Keep up the good work!


There are two factors that work against our chances of seeing hogs or noticing their damage in corn fields after harvest. First, they are nocturnal so to see one you would have to catch a glimpse of them in low light......but still, keep your eyes on the fields. 

Second, it is difficult to spot any damage once the corn is taken. Most farmers here will chop their harvest which leaves behind short stubble. Unless you are looking for tracks or scat you just wont notice anything out of the ordinary, though it is far easier to spot them. 

The population is growing and is only a matter of time before hogs are more noticeable or more easily hunted. Like most sportsmen....I want the thrill and the BBQ.


----------



## Perferator

cabledad said:


> I use a 8x 4 drop gate trap that seems to be effective. When i see they have been eating corn out of an open trap I set the door and I usually have a hog the next morning.I went deer hunting down near the Mexican border and the guy with that lease had a trap made out of a telephone conduit reel.It's hard to explain but its a circle with a v shaped rooter door,I had no faith in a rooter door at all.But about 9 pm he said hay I just heard a hog set off the trap.I didn't really believe him sure enough he had one on his 4 wheeler the next morning.We bait with corn and accept the fact that you never turn a hog loose out of a trap because he will be a trained hog and never go in another trap.There smart.Good luck.Chuck PS I also own a corral trap that I have never put up that is a very effective trap.


Chuck, have you had any success with a swinging door that is spring loaded allowing them to come in but not able to get out?


----------



## frenchriver1

My 2 cents is that the Michigan climate is not as conducive to a dramatic increase in hog numbers as is the climate in the south where they are a much larger problem...


----------



## cabledad

I have never owned a rooter door trap,of course thats what we caught the hog this weekend.It looks like it works since we caught one. In real deer country it might be better as a deer won't push through it.I wouldn't like to catch a deer in a trap as they do go crazy.Good hunting.Chuck


----------



## Perferator

frenchriver1 said:


> My 2 cents is that the Michigan climate is not as conducive to a dramatic increase in hog numbers as is the climate in the south where they are a much larger problem...


From what I've read...subject to real-life testing....they say the litters are smaller when the conditions get tougher for survival, but they can still reproduce (2 litters per year) at the same rate. I know it doesnt slow down the European and Russian hogs too much.

I agree that there are much better conditions for hog raising down south. Texas seems to be a fantastic environment.


----------



## fishinmachine2

My family has shot 4 of them the last 3 yrs! They are very very smart animals and dont show themselves much! I also have a few on my trail cams the last few yrs! I went to the property where we got them a week ago or so and there was rootings all over the place! This is a big chunk and no one can bow hunt it or even go on it until gun season! Makes it interesting having them around as it gives you another target!

Scott


----------



## DetroitIron

Wildwood_Deckers said:


> In a highly populated area that my buddy and I have hunted for years, but seen few other than on trail cams... his son just shot a small sow that had nursed at least one litter this year...
> They are there... and you will NOT see them like you do deer...
> I am so tired of hearing the same old thing... I don't believe there are that many because I havn't seen them... how many bear do you see daily? Or even regularly?... well hogs are much more elusive than bear...
> I am not asking anyone to believe me, I put the information out there for those that care to believe it...
> Clyde


Well, I still havent seen any pictures. Where are the trail cam pics? 

By the way, I believe (in Santa Claus):lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## droppin lines

frenchriver1 said:


> My 2 cents is that the Michigan climate is not as conducive to a dramatic increase in hog numbers as is the climate in the south where they are a much larger problem...



I would have to also assume that the smaller pigs in the winter would be a very easy target for predators. Not sure how they would really get around very well in 2' of snow with a pack of yotes running them down.


----------



## Okie Hog

> would have to also assume that the smaller pigs in the winter would be a very easy target for predators. Not sure how they would really get around very well in 2' of snow with a pack of yotes running them down.


Coyotes do sometimes grab a smaller hog but they do not make a dent in the wild hog population. Small pigs do not run by themselves, they are well protected by the adult members of the sounder. i watched a 225 pound boar with big tusks dispatch a huge bobcat that attacked a sow and her pigs. 

Wild boars live and multiply in Siberia.


----------



## beta pi

My brother is working with the DNR just north of Midland on his property. He has a permit to trap and kill the pigs. He needs to alert the DNR prior to the kill. They come out and take blood samples. He has killed over 10 in the past 6 months


----------



## scottsinift

beta pi said:


> My brother is working with the DNR just north of Midland on his property. He has a permit to trap and kill the pigs. He needs to alert the DNR prior to the kill. They come out and take blood samples. He has killed over 10 in the past 6 months


 i thought anyone with a hunting lic. of ant type could kill a pig did not know u need a permit ?


----------



## beta pi

I believe he needed the permit to trap the pigs


----------



## Liver and Onions

sixgun4866 said:


> Seems like this time of the year with the farmers taking off the corn and soybeans the sightings would sky rocket. Or at least reports of damage. I wonder if reports of hog crop damage are reported or tracked? I will say that it does seem like if the population was growing there would be a rise in sightings and kills over the last few years on the state's tracking report. Maybe Michigan hunters are just doing a great job of keeping the population in check. Keep up the good work!


I just read a report dated Dec. 2nd published by MUCC magazine. To date 47 sightings and 27 kills. About the same as last year. With over 650,000 deer huntings, I don't know how many small game hunters, thousands of trail cameras and only 47 reported sightings. No doubt some sightings are never reported, but I think most outdoor people have heard about this problem and know that the DNR is asking us to report all sightings and to kill on sight if possible.

L & O


----------



## Buddwiser

I wonder how many people who don't believe there are hogs in the state are the same ones who belittled the DNR's "No, there aint no cougars in Michigan" theme. I guess its a "If I don't see it, it doesn't exist" thing.:lol:


----------



## Tron322

Walleye Dog said:


> You can look at my other threads and pics, but here are the latest. I haven't read anywhere that says MI is being overrun with hogs as you quoted in your post. There is wild pigs in MI, how many, I have no idea, but we have had problems with them and we live close to a game rancg that sells hunts for them.


 
The pics kinda look like a stuffed animal.


----------



## MEL

Buddwiser said:


> I wonder how many people who don't believe there are hogs in the state are the same ones who belittled the DNR's "No, there aint no cougars in Michigan" theme. I guess its a "If I don't see it, it doesn't exist" thing.:lol:


The DNR does indeed admit to cougars in Michigan. Well they do admit to the one we have in the western UP with the Radio collar on it.


----------



## Buddwiser

MEL said:


> The DNR does indeed admit to cougars in Michigan. Well they do admit to the one we have in the western UP with the Radio collar on it.


Where were you for the past 10/20 years of so Mel, when people from all over the state claimed to see them but the DNR said, "Nope, no cougars in Michigan". The department only ponied up when proof became available in the form of pictures. Now the DNR asks us to kill any and all pigs we see but there are those who say, "Nope, no pigs in Michigan cause I aint seen one".:lol:


----------



## sniper22mag

If you don't see pigs, cougars, coyotes and bears, does not mean they are not there. If you are seeing predators or problem animal, then their populations are getting out of control.


----------



## sniper22mag

I got a nice BBQ pit for them.! :evilsmile


----------



## buckmaster221

I have never seen a pig in Michigan, but I do believe they are here. I have heard stories of people hitting them with cars in Hillsdale county. 

This is taken directly from the DNR website:

When can I legally shoot a feral swine? 
Any time during regular hunting hours and when actively night-hunting raccoon, opossum, fox and coyote. (Please be sure to follow all day and night hunting regulations for the season in which you are hunting game. Refer to the current Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest for details.)


Can I shoot feral swine on private property?
If you are the landowner or have permission of the landowner, you may shoot feral swine on private property at any time. It is not necessary to possess a hunting license or CPL to kill feral swine on private land.

Is it legal to take feral swine? 
Yes, if you are legally hunting game during an open season (of any type) and see a feral swine you may pursue that animal if you wish, following all the regulations of the open season which you are hunting. (Please note: There is an open season of some species 365 days of the year.) For open seasons and regulations, please view the most current Michigan Hunting and Trapping Digest.


That's only PART of what is listed on the site. 

Here's the problem I have with the DNR and feral hog hunting. You can hunt on public land ONLY from Sept 15 - April 1 with the exception of early goose, bear and elk if I am understanding the regs correctly. Trying to follow the night time hunting regulations are a joke. I realize there needs to be regulations, but trying to understand the book can be a nightmare. Not to get off point but, they say in one spot that coyote can only be taken at night and in another that they can be taken during daylight as well. In talking directly to the DNR in Lansing, coyote can be taken during day time OR night time. 

If they are considered a nuisance species and the DNR doesn't want them here, then open public land for year round hunting. 

I talked directly to the lady named in the Hunting and Trapping guide relating to feral hogs. I asked her about hunting opportunities and when they get reports of sightings if they keep information of landowners who would be willing to let people hunt their property for removal of feral hogs. Her response was that the landowners typically want to take care of it themselves. Are you kidding me? Does the DNR really think that a landowner wouldn't welcome a hunter onto his property to help rid him/her of wild hogs?

Hogs are nomadic by nature and unless penned (and that doesn't always work), they are going to be roaming many pieces of property. 

The DNR needs to wake up and get a handle on this before we do end up like Texas or Florida or other southern states that are literally being overrun by wild pigs.


----------



## junkman

Opossum is open year round and it is legal to hunt them during daylight hours with a center fire rifle and a small game licence.So get out your .30-06 and go opossum hunting.


----------

